#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 【ＰＳ２】獸人格鬥系列　＜精美圖片＞

## 闇月 剎那

這些是我收集的一些我很喜愛的獸人格鬥人物圖

傳上來與各位分享^^

----------


## 闇月 剎那

上一篇那是以"畫"的風格

而這些是在遊戲中的3D角色

愛死老虎了^^

好可愛~

----------


## 黑月影狼

之前有在同學家玩過獸人格鬥呢 雖然不知道是第幾代@@"
不過裡面的主角很好用~也很可愛呢

----------


## 钢帝

不能錯過的3D格鬥遊戲．

但是爲什麽獸化的時候褲子不會破呢？（打飛）

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

晏晏很喜歡玩呢~  雖然只玩過二代‥
因為沒有緣分能碰的到3~4代的所以只能去玩電動遊樂園的大型機台，
話說‥‥不是用PS把手在玩遊戲比用鍵盤還困難‥‥= ="|||

----------


## 闇月 剎那

不過這款遊戲各個角色的實力都不太平均....

可以說是相差很多

比如說，只要用烏鴉那個角色，閉著眼睛單按一個鍵，

就能夠闖完關，打遍天下無敵手了.....= =""

老虎雖然是自己最愛的角色，但是卻很難用，動作緩慢的要命

到了五代，那個豹女跟黃虎成為隱藏角色了呢

我貼的這些角色圖片，是混著很多代

所以你會發覺，風格不太一樣

----------


## 霸龍

> 不過這款遊戲各個角色的實力都不太平均....
> 
> 可以說是相差很多
> 
> 比如說，只要用烏鴉那個角色，閉著眼睛單按一個鍵，
> 
> 就能夠闖完關，打遍天下無敵手了.....= =""
> 
> 老虎雖然是自己最愛的角色，但是卻很難用，動作緩慢的要命
> ...



說打遍= ="   烏鴉也沒這麼強啦..

他只是腳技比較華麗了點  普通跟獸技 就不怎麼樣@@

獸格只有1.2.3.EX.4   沒有5代喔~~

雖然很想他會出  不過因該不太可能了..
(官網早以掛點)

以上圖片2D是3代  3D是EX也是4代 因為造型延用~

老虎會難用@@"  

是指深龍(SL)難用嗎?

如果不是 我記得龍(L)的話 還蠻快的說~

深龍國民連段:PPP.2K.6P.K.2P.6K.P.222B



多年獸格玩家留~~XD

----------


## taleshunt

嗷嗚~~不管2D或3D都帥爆了

你看(指)
我的對象就是要像這種的(被打)

不過PS2對獸來說還真是棘手

----------


## 幼齒a小鐵

裡面的老虎真的很棒XD(狼跟獅子也不錯)

遊戲中的感覺也很讚><

不過...那摸多動物連龍都出來了...位神摸...

沒有熊ㄚ= =.............

圖片真的不錯

謝謝分享喔!!^^

----------


## 大貓貓

獸人格鬥小的很想玩的說~
但電視被我媽的韓據站完了 冏"
狼狼好口愛~XD
看到虎獸人(沒穿衣服那隻)還以為他把衣服斯掉了=.=~
看到3D圖才知道是布=.=~
(迷:想完啊 98都過不了了還想玩=  =)
(ME:看看獸人乾過癮XD(在說至少鐵拳玩玩了=v=b)

----------


## TYPHOON

超帥的  

第一張圖是牛人還是合成獸人?




> 但是爲什麽獸化的時候褲子不會破呢？（打飛）


因為這是普遍級XD

----------


## 霸龍

> 超帥的  
> 
> 第一張圖是牛人還是合成獸人?
> 
> 因為這是普遍級XD



合成獸人@@

超猛的阿~~~

她可是隱藏王阿~

----------


## 鴻虎

小弟也有在玩
目前身邊有1.2.3代的片子
可是對4代沒什麼興趣
是因為血量計算變的不一樣
裡面的角色都很帥..除了那隻變色龍比較"色"一點之外
上面的獸大說的龍(LONG)的國民連段式六合鴻輪式
在3代還有追加虎輪式
另外3代的隱角有2隻  一隻是鋼鐵鼴鼠 另一隻就上面獸大說的奇美拉了 我都叫他牛姊   因為她太猛了  獸化前跟獸化後差異性太大  有落差
那個YOUTUBE上面也有對打的畫面   有興趣的可以去看看
小弟覺得獸格真的做的不錯...可惜它的市場不是說很被人看好  :onion_53:  
目前還在努力中....

----------


## 孤狼‧月牙

我沒有玩
不過聽說不錯

狼, 虎, 牛  龍好像都不錯

我只玩過獸王記而已


啦啦啦啦啦~~~

真想玩玩看(笑)

----------


## 戌天沃牙

這個本犬也有玩過呢~
裡面的狼超帥的喔~
毛茸茸大尾巴XDDD

----------


## 戌天沃牙

這個本犬也有玩過呢~
裡面的狼超帥的喔~
毛茸茸大尾巴XDDD

----------


## 狼佐

喔唷好懷念(爆

以前曾玩過獸人格鬥2,光一片就可以玩一整個禮拜|||

2代的隱藏人物好像是白獅,狼似乎是本做的主角

烏鴉真的很強阿XDD但我還是堅持用狼闖天下

不過老虎也真的很帥就是了ˇˇ二代還有穿山甲跟昆蟲呢@w@

----------


## 月極停車場

雖然說是有玩 不過老實說很單調

打 沒血就趕快變一下 感覺上就沒有很難

有些角色真的強的誇張 被貓吃的死死的 囧>

老虎就顯得不好用 招式也沒有說特別華麗

老實說我也看不出有沒有招式的存在
不知道是不是因為我太笨還是我手殘 我最多只有看到我使出拳 踢 防禦 抓
的動作...
總之就是一個很容易打膩的遊戲阿...

畫風不是每個人都很好看 是不是賣不好的主因阿...?

現在遊戲只要男帥女美應該都會賣得不錯= =+

----------


## 霸龍

> 老實說我也看不出有沒有招式的存在
> 不知道是不是因為我太笨還是我手殘 我最多只有看到我使出拳 踢 防禦 抓
> 的動作...
> 總之就是一個很容易打膩的遊戲阿...


其實　這是一款　很有深度的遊戲～  :Mr. Green:  
〔我是用獅　虎是我朋友〕
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2OJswV7IOXI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2OJswV7IOXI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

----------


## tsume

> 其實　這是一款　很有深度的遊戲～  
> 〔我是用獅　虎是我朋友〕


原來這位youtube會員是暴龍大啊!!
小的常看你的對戰,很精采呢!!

BR系列我也好想玩@@......
但家裡不會給我買的
不過以某爪遲鈍的神經大概也玩不了吧orz......

----------


## 鴻虎

> 喔唷好懷念(爆
> 
> 以前曾玩過獸人格鬥2,光一片就可以玩一整個禮拜|||
> 
> 2代的隱藏人物好像是白獅,狼似乎是本做的主角
> 
> 烏鴉真的很強阿XDD但我還是堅持用狼闖天下
> 
> 不過老虎也真的很帥就是了ˇˇ二代還有穿山甲跟昆蟲呢@w@


2代的隱藏人物(隱藏王)就是上面沒穿衣服的老虎~~~  不是白獅喔  
獅子是普通關的王...... 2代那隻鼴鼠跟甲蟲  還是有出現在後續作品阿 只是變帥了XD


月極講的:
雖然說是有玩 不過老實說很單調 

打 沒血就趕快變一下 感覺上就沒有很難 

有些角色真的強的誇張 被貓吃的死死的 囧> 

老虎就顯得不好用 招式也沒有說特別華麗 

老實說我也看不出有沒有招式的存在 
不知道是不是因為我太笨還是我手殘 我最多只有看到我使出拳 踢 防禦 抓 
的動作... 
總之就是一個很容易打膩的遊戲阿... 

畫風不是每個人都很好看 是不是賣不好的主因阿...? 

現在遊戲只要男帥女美應該都會賣得不錯= =+

感覺不會單調啦  招式很多  接空技..連摔..招式上面的連打真的很多  官網也貼出一堆招  而且每個人物都有各自的特色阿  總不能說每個人都長的差不多...畢竟獸化的種族不一樣.....
而賣的不好的關係  應該是街機數量不多...有接觸過的人佔少數的關係吧...

以上只是小弟自己的感覺跟想法....

----------


## 柩月

偶然找到的
不過好像是為了宣傳用...吧?

不過變身畫面只有YOGO..
2D版
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nCxHed_f59o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nCxHed_f59o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

3D版
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RiOcxUa25og"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RiOcxUa25og" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


2D感覺還比較好耶...

1代的開場(眼睛不能忍受很舊的畫面勿看)
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ged6Jz_8ag"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_ged6Jz_8ag" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

----------


## tsume

2D和3D的其實都是同一代 
只是2D是gamecube,叫Bloody Roar: Primary Fury 
3D是X-BOX,叫Bloody Roar Extreme





> 不能錯過的3D格鬥遊戲． 
> 
> 但是爲什獸化的時候褲子不會破呢？（打飛）


有破阿
大部分穿長褲的腳色
獸化後褲子都會破
但印象中就獅子不會......
那恐怕就是特製牛仔褲了@@~(炸)
(謎: 獅子穿的那是迷彩吧......)

----------


## 鴻虎

> 有破阿
> 大部分穿長褲的腳色
> 獸化後褲子都會破
> 但印象中就獅子不會......
> 那恐怕就是特製牛仔褲了@@~(炸)
> (謎: 獅子穿的那是迷彩吧......)


如果褲子破掉後.....又被人從獸型打回人型的話....
那就會被看光啦....所以設定上還是要多少18-一點
不然這遊戲大概就會被歸類在.....
有些角色獸化後褲子只是會有被撐開的感覺....
有些角色則是會直接不見....例如 XION

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

呃！一代獸格開場動畫突然找不到什麼形容詞好形容的了....

晏晏家裡除了破電腦和PSP，沒有什麼遊戲平檯了，
雖然電腦上可以安裝ＰＳ１的模擬器，但是沒光碟碟或ISO擋沒辦法玩....
(光碟還找不找的到都成問題了)

嘛~  好想玩獸格!!　ps2跟晏晏無緣Q口Q~

----------


## 幻影紅虎

本虎以前玩過
招式很華麗地說
後來是因為要考大專聯考
所以沒繼續玩
現在看老弟玩ggsx
特別想念以前的獸人格鬥

----------


## Rise

這個我也有玩過,我還是喜歡獅子多一點
獅子攻擊力很強阿 XD
老虎也差不多~很多招式

----------


## 古夜小狼

圖片好漂亮~原圖畫的很帥呢~
3D的做的也不錯~
看了回覆里的視頻~
好想玩餓~但是沒有PS2呢...
想問下這個遊戲有沒有出過PC版的呢?或者別的其他什麽機器上的~
謝啦~

----------


## 浪之狼

我只有玩過第四代而已@@ 

最擅長的大概就狼人了..凱美拉大姐 一值都不會用

頂多變身在變回來電人XD

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

現在玩的是三代

牛很強 隨便按就贏了 = = ((自己試過

老虎是要會按接技的人玩才強，狼變身後有一招可以跳牆 XD

蟑螂也是要會按的人才強 = =

甲蟲的摔人技很帥，還有兩種按法  XD

----------

